# THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS "Easily one of best thrillers of year!"



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Harry. Congrats on the new book.

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Finally, here's a link to Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

Please let us know if you have any questions!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Joe Konrath said "Easily one of the best thrillers of the year," Ken Bruen and Gregg Hurwitz also gave advance blurbs.
Just a bit of text from the prologue, to hopefully stir some curiosity....

PROLOGUE

NEAR MOGADISHU, SOMALIA

October, 1993

At first there is silence on the terraced rock face, broken only by the vaguely erotic sigh of evening waves stroking the beach. Then comes a man-made explosion of titanic proportions as the modified UH 60L goes pedal to the metal, the darkened Black Hawk helicopter rattling, whining, and thumping as it lifts off and turns away, flying blind. The well-trained pilot in alien-looking black goggles travels night-vision low, dangerously close to the sandy, rock-freckled ground, hoping to avoid enemy radar. Inside a greenish, shadowy cabin rests the human cargo, four elite "D" boys and one shadowy CIA observer.

The quartet of young soldiers, their faces soot-blackened and sweaty, are stretched out near backpacks which, like their uniforms, have been carefully stripped of all military insignia. Silenced weapons have been cleaned, knives sharpened, explosives wrapped carefully, drop ropes diligently re-wound, medical kits checked and re-checked. So now they chew gum and pretend to snooze with the studied insouciance of bloodied males the world over. They have come up together, from Fort Bragg and its Range 19 to Covert Ops in Somalia, and they are at ease in each other's company...

$2.99, less than a good coffee 

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Some author blurbs for "The Pressure of Darkness" when it came out in hardcover.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

One more bump for a good, dark read. I think of it as my best novel.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--Joe Konrath

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Elizabeth Massie (Sep 23, 2010)

A fantastic read. Dark, gripping, brutal, yet it never lets go of its humanity. The Pressure of Darkness is  both a horror novel and crime thriller that will satisfy readers of both genres, as well as those who might not have ventured into these dark landscapes before.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, Beth. That means a lot coming from you.

Joe Konrath said "Easily one of the best thrillers of the year," Ken Bruen and Gregg Hurwitz also gave advance blurbs.
$2.99, less than a good coffee

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep this a recommended read--touches all the best genres!

Scott


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Harry Shannon said:


> THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)
> 
> "A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
> --Crimespree Magazine
> ...


Nice reviews!
Just stopped by to say congradulations and good luck. And wlcome to the crazy Kindle board family. (whisper) They're all nuts, you know


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

That's good, Florence. So am I


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the interest, this one and Dead and Gone are moving very well!

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

HE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--Joe Konath

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Easily one of the best thrillers of the year!"
J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--Joe Konath

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--Joe Konath

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Some author blurbs for "The Pressure of Darkness" when it came out in hardcover.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Joe Konrath said "Easily one of the best thrillers of the year," Ken Bruen and Gregg Hurwitz also gave advance blurbs.
Just a bit of text from the prologue, to hopefully stir some curiosity....

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

PROLOGUE

NEAR MOGADISHU, SOMALIA

October, 1993

At first there is silence on the terraced rock face, broken only by the vaguely erotic sigh of evening waves stroking the beach. Then comes a man-made explosion of titanic proportions as the modified UH 60L goes pedal to the metal, the darkened Black Hawk helicopter rattling, whining, and thumping as it lifts off and turns away, flying blind. The well-trained pilot in alien-looking black goggles travels night-vision low, dangerously close to the sandy, rock-freckled ground, hoping to avoid enemy radar. Inside a greenish, shadowy cabin rests the human cargo, four elite "D" boys and one shadowy CIA observer.

The quartet of young soldiers, their faces soot-blackened and sweaty, are stretched out near backpacks which, like their uniforms, have been carefully stripped of all military insignia. Silenced weapons have been cleaned, knives sharpened, explosives wrapped carefully, drop ropes diligently re-wound, medical kits checked and re-checked. So now they chew gum and pretend to snooze with the studied insouciance of bloodied males the world over. They have come up together, from Fort Bragg and its Range 19 to Covert Ops in Somalia, and they are at ease in each other's company...

$2.99, less than a really good cup of coffee, at least here in LA.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

Some author blurbs for "The Pressure of Darkness" when it came out in hardcover.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

Some author blurbs for "The Pressure of Darkness" when it came out in hardcover.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) A special ops team takes on a doomsday cult creating a killer virus.

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Some author blurbs for "The Pressure of Darkness" when it came out in hardcover.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) 441 pages

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Some author blurbs for "The Pressure of Darkness" when it came out in hardcover.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) 441 pages

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--Joe Konath

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

No two ways about it. If you pick up a book by Harry Shannon, sit your butt down and start reading. You've hit paydirt!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey, thanks, Steve.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--Joe Konrath

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) checks in at a blistering 441 pages

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Harry's stuff rocks.  Your Kindle is incomplete without it.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, Noel!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm almost done with this book and really liking it.  Great book Harry, thanks.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Feb 13, 2011)

You can't go wrong with any of Harry's books.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, guys. If you like it, be sure to post a review at Kindle and Nook. It's my best seller this month.

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) a blistering 441 pages

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

It's next on my TBR list.

If it's anything like Harry's other books, it will be a white-knuckle thrill ride.

Paul Levine


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) is a blistering 441 pages

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) is a blistering 441 pages

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) is a blistering 441 pages

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) is a blistering 441 pages

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) is a blistering 441 pages

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) is a blistering, spooky 441 pages and may be my best novel to date.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) is a blistering, spooky 441 pages of action, suspense and horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) is a blistering, spooky 441 pages of action, suspense and horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) is a blistering, spooky 441 pages of action, suspense and horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) is a blistering, spooky 441 pages of action, suspense and horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Sounds like a gripping tale!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Dr. Laurence Brown (Jun 23, 2011)

Definitely not for the faint of heart. It was interesting to see how the author worked across genres from war novel to crime noir to supernatural thriller. ' Sick and sexy.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the interest, this one and Dead and Gone are moving very well!

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Joe Konrath said "Easily one of the best thrillers of the year," Ken Bruen and Gregg Hurwitz also gave advance blurbs.
Just a bit of text from the prologue, to hopefully stir some curiosity....

PROLOGUE

NEAR MOGADISHU, SOMALIA

October, 1993

At first there is silence on the terraced rock face, broken only by the vaguely erotic sigh of evening waves stroking the beach. Then comes a man-made explosion of titanic proportions as the modified UH 60L goes pedal to the metal, the darkened Black Hawk helicopter rattling, whining, and thumping as it lifts off and turns away, flying blind. The well-trained pilot in alien-looking black goggles travels night-vision low, dangerously close to the sandy, rock-freckled ground, hoping to avoid enemy radar. Inside a greenish, shadowy cabin rests the human cargo, four elite "D" boys and one shadowy CIA observer.

The quartet of young soldiers, their faces soot-blackened and sweaty, are stretched out near backpacks which, like their uniforms, have been carefully stripped of all military insignia. Silenced weapons have been cleaned, knives sharpened, explosives wrapped carefully, drop ropes diligently re-wound, medical kits checked and re-checked. So now they chew gum and pretend to snooze with the studied insouciance of bloodied males the world over. They have come up together, from Fort Bragg and its Range 19 to Covert Ops in Somalia, and they are at ease in each other's company...

$2.99, less than a good coffee

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--Joe Konrath

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Easily one of the best thrillers of the year!"
J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This does look good!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller)

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Some author blurbs for "The Pressure of Darkness" when it came out in hardcover.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS is a blistering 441 pages of action and suspense with a splash of horror.

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1


----------

